# Euro allroad plate



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

So does anyone have a euro plate on the allroad? I really want to do this but not sure if I need a different mounting bracket or if I can just take the double sided sticky tape of the front bumper cover


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Euro allroad plate (Flexia)*

take off the cover pannel on the front bumper and you're set....it's a ***** to take off though...take your time and use a heat gun and a chisel...that's what I did.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Euro allroad plate (Flexia)*

The allroad bumper is essentially a Euro bumper modified to accept a US plate. So, if you take off the filler plate, you get a perfectly sized recess for a Euro plate.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Euro allroad plate (Obelix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Obelix* »_The allroad bumper is essentially a Euro bumper modified to accept a US plate. So, if you take off the filler plate, you get a perfectly sized recess for a Euro plate.









is that your car? if so, HOT man! LOVE the wheels


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

thanks guys thats what I was thinking. Now off to find a good Ingolstadt plate


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: Euro allroad plate (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Yep, that's my car








Here are better pics from today:


----------

